# netgear wlan krise



## unnütz (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo ihr lieben

habe folgendes wlan problem:
an meinem pc hängt ein netgear wgr 614 v3
die Verbindung pc<->Router läuft auch einwandfrei

zum anderen hab ich einen Compaq Presario 2100
über ein netgear wg511 in das wlan gehängt der auch einwandfrei im netzwerk läuft

jetzt kommt das Problem!
sowohl mein 1800er presario als auch ein sony vaio Laptop 
finden via einer weitern Pc Card wg511 nicht mal mein Netzwerk
alle Netze der nachbarschaft werden gefunden
nur meines nicht

bitte helft mir 
fg
U.


----------



## Norbert Eder (22. Mai 2004)

Naja, prinzipiell hast ein LAN und ein WLAN. Und ich schätz mal dass du das WLAN ins LAN gehängt hast, oder? Aber egal.

Sendet der WLAN-AccesPoint/Router seine SSID aus? Oder hast das vielleicht abgedreht? Dann wäre es klar, dass du ihn in der LIste nicht sehen kannst.

Weiters wäre es von Vorteil, am WLAN-AP/Router die neuesten Updates einzuspielen.


----------



## unnütz (22. Mai 2004)

wouw
Ihr seid ja Weltmeister im schnellantworten

meinst du mit SSID das:


> Wireless Router Settings
> Enable Wireless Router Radio
> Enable SSID Broadcast


vor  "Wireless Router Radio" ist ein Haken

ja und das mit dem Update ist so ne sache
ich bekomm dann ne Fehlermeldung in Pc-Chinesisch
und zwar dieda:


> Memory allocation failed. Suggest re-upgrade after reboot or revert to factory default settings.


äh...ahh..uiuiui...:-( 

EDITEDITEDIT
achso ja und:
das system lief schon mal.
Erst nachdem der 1800er Presario mal kurz weg war
traten die Probs auf
und der grosse Presario loggt sich ja immer schön automatisch ein

fg
U.


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Mai 2004)

> Memory allocation failed. Suggest re-upgrade after reboot or revert to factory default settings.


hi,
das PC-Chinesisch bedeutet:
Die Speicherung ist fehlgeschlagen. Schlagen ein wiederholen des Upgrade
nach Neustart vor oder zurücksetzen in den Auslieferungszustand .


----------

